# Rancilio Silvia 2007 (v2) - group spacer?



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just picked up a 2007 Rancilio Silvia, which looks very much like the v2 model (left-right steam arm, old version steam knob, and chromed plastic group head cover) - it's all working but missing a few parts.

When I bought it I was under the impression it was complete (excluding the portafilter), but it appears I'm missing a couple of bits.

Essentially, I have the grouphead all attached and a shower screen separately, but nothing in between (and no shower head screw).

I know a few things changed between models, so I was hoping someone with a model form around the same time could tell me if I need a group spacer (20200182) and water spreader (25139001) like the v3, or something different?

The part numbers are form here - http://cdn.espressoplanet.com/images/D/group-head-parts-01.jpg

My reason for asking is the difference between these diagrams - I just don't know when the change over date was, or how to tell!

Pre-2007 http://www.espressocare.com/assets/uploads/SilviaComplete.pdf

Post-2007 http://www.espressocare.com/assets/uploads/SilviaParts2007.pdf

Thanks for any help!


----------

